# My Colby suddenly died this morning



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

It's been a long time since I have posted on here, in a way it's good because my 6 year old Golden Colby has been happy and healthy. Well she passed away in the car this morning while rushing her the the emergency vet. I'm heartbroken beyond belief. She was her normal self yesterday and last night, 5 am this morning, wouldn't get up, vomited and pooped on the floor, crying. The er vet did an ultrasound and found fluid around her heart. Every check up her heart was good, never had any health issues with her, except lyme disease. I'm sick with grief. Has anyone heard of this? We opted to not get an autopsy. I feel guilty, that I could have done something , but she didn't have any symptoms before this morning. I saw her take her last breath and it will haunt me for a long long time.


----------



## Spiderpig (Nov 7, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss.
It sounds like you did everything you reasonably could.
Please know the guilt is a part of grieving and be kind to yourself.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you and Colby went through, dealing with unexpected death is horrible and to have it be the way it happened makes it even harder. Please know that you couldn't have done anything for her had you known. Please message the vet and ask for a bit of clarification to make you feel better. The fact that she was herself even through last night means that she was not suffering and it is impossible to know when they can't tell you with words. My heart goes out to you, please don't feel guilt. You were there with her for comfort for the worst part and she knew how much you loved her. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss which must be extra hard at being so sudden and only 6 years old. It is just a guess but it sounds like what many have posted when their dog's had hemangiosarcoma. They seemed fine, then collapsed. The vet drained fluid from the heart... Try to focus your thoughts on happy times with him and not the last few minutes. We understand the pain of your loss.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds a bit like what happened to my last Golden, who collapsed suddenly at age 8. She also had fluid around her heart, and was found to have a form of cancer - cardiac hemangiosarcoma. Sadly it's not uncommon in goldens and it's invariably fatal.

It's devastating to lose a young dog in this way and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dogsport (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m so sorry. It does sound like hemangio which is a terrible disease and heartbreaking.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't begin to tell you how very sorry I am for your sudden loss. 😢💔


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I am so sorry for your loss.

From what you stated, this was very sudden and unexpected. No suffering the night before.
You did all you could. Don't let guilt get in the way of the memories.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss! It is hard to lose a beloved dog, but even harder when they are so young and it is so sudden. Prayers for you! Also, I agree with the others that it does sound a lot like hemangiosarcoma. I lost my girl April at 8 to that. I was lucky she didn’t go super suddenly, but she only lived about 3 months after the diagnosis. Again, prayers and hugs!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. It’s so heartbreaking when they’re fairly young.

I lost a lab to confirmed hemangiosarcoma at 7 years old. She was fine and all of a sudden collapsed in the yard...rushed to vet and she was crashing as they took her back. The vet recommended a necropsy at the state agriculture office due to the fact it was the second lab to die suddenly (other was 5) & a 1.5 yo lab at home at the time. The vet wanted to make sure it wasn’t something in our environment. It didn’t change the outcome/the result/pain of her dying but it was at least something we knew eventually another dog wouldn’t face environmental wise.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Colby. 
It doesn't sound like there was anything you could have done.

I know it's devastating, be kind to yourself.


----------



## Coopchar (Jul 22, 2020)

Cjames said:


> It's been a long time since I have posted on here, in a way it's good because my 6 year old Golden Colby has been happy and healthy. Well she passed away in the car this morning while rushing her the the emergency vet. I'm heartbroken beyond belief. She was her normal self yesterday and last night, 5 am this morning, wouldn't get up, vomited and pooped on the floor, crying. The er vet did an ultrasound and found fluid around her heart. Every check up her heart was good, never had any health issues with her, except lyme disease. I'm sick with grief. Has anyone heard of this? We opted to not get an autopsy. I feel guilty, that I could have done something , but she didn't have any symptoms before this morning. I saw her take her last breath and it will haunt me for a long long time.


I’m so sorry to hear of your loss. We lost our beautiful boy suddenly a week ago, as well. It appeared to be cardiac arrest. He was full of energy and then collapsed. We learned afterward that grain-free diet is linked to cardiomyopathy in Goldens, and we had had him a grain-free diet for years. We also opted not to do an autopsy, so we will never know for sure. we immediately our little girl on a diet with grain. She seems fine, but I’m going to have a chest x-ray done.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss and believe me you would not notice it earlier.Here,Jonah @JDandBigAm crossed the rainbow bridge a couple a month ago.He had his routine heart check just 3-4 months ago before he has been diagnosed with a heart


tumor.I am sooo sorry for all families who are living on eggshells due to this sneaky disease called hemangiosarcoma.It requires a great courage and strength.I know you must be devastated at the moment due to sudden loss and hope one day which I hope for all of us soon to win over hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm really really sorry and i feel your pain. that is so soon and sudden. please take care.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words. I really appreciate it. And I'm so sorry for all of you that have lost your precious dogs. It hurts like hell.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Colby , would you like me to add her name to the Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## Cjames (Dec 17, 2013)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Colby , would you like me to add her name to the Rainbow Bridge List?.


Yes please, thank you.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for what you are feeling right now. I lost my golden not even a month ago from cardiac hermangiosarcoma and you are right in that it hurts like hell.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Cjames said:


> Yes please, thank you.


I have added your precious girl to the list x


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

I absolutely know what you are going through having lost my first golden suddenly at just six. Second guessing your choices will only add unnecessarily to your pain. My sincere condolences for your loss.


----------



## pamf (Feb 8, 2019)

So sorry for what you are going through! Please don't question what you could have done, at least you were with her. If it was hemangiosarcoma there was nothing that you could have done. I lost my girl to a drawn out process of hemangiosarcoma in March. It is so hard, hang in there!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Cjames said:


> It's been a long time since I have posted on here, in a way it's good because my 6 year old Golden Colby has been happy and healthy. Well she passed away in the car this morning while rushing her the the emergency vet. I'm heartbroken beyond belief. She was her normal self yesterday and last night, 5 am this morning, wouldn't get up, vomited and pooped on the floor, crying. The er vet did an ultrasound and found fluid around her heart. Every check up her heart was good, never had any health issues with her, except lyme disease. I'm sick with grief. Has anyone heard of this? We opted to not get an autopsy. I feel guilty, that I could have done something , but she didn't have any symptoms before this morning. I saw her take her last breath and it will haunt me for a long long time.


I had this with my dog two years ago. I am still crying. It happened pretty much the same way. Sorry, can't really talk about it.


----------



## Sammy's Mum (Sep 13, 2014)

I’m so sorry. So sorry. How devastating. Take comfort that it was fast, it’s the only comfort I can think of. Ohh..and that you gave her a happy life while she was with you. Again, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost two of our Golden's last year. Having been through this so recently, I will say, as you go forward, try to focus on all the memories you have of that wonderful creature! They bring so much to our lives and families, in time those memories will become the way you can cheer yourself up. I have found that, in a way, our pups are not really gone as long as we keep them in our thoughts....they are really still with us. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## 122Lauren! (Oct 9, 2019)

We are so sorry for your loss of a loved friend. Three years ago we lost one of our 3 goldens to evans syndrome which is a odd blood disorder. A week in ICU and then she came home and collapsed one morning which we and I knew was coming. Reagan was a good girl for 6 years. It's hard to this day. Lucky we still have Riley a 11 year old 2 time mouth cancer survivor and then there's Rocky a 5 year old all energy dog. We will see all of them I HOPE in the next world.


----------



## rbsmith240 (Sep 27, 2010)

Take heart...you will see her again in a much better environment when you are called. I have several waiting for me.


----------

